# Which eel



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a fire eel but I like the tyre also so help me choose


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fire eel all the way ..if you have the space..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the great things about eels is they don't need as much space as other fish with their length, as they curl up into balls.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

once I get my new tank I will get one hehehehe hahahaha


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

A green moray. I think they only get a little over 10' long  You could feed it small dogs!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice since I am an animal lover I don't think I would ever feed it small dogs lol and you would have to have a huge tank for that. lol nice thought though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jabster said:


> A green moray. I think they only get a little over 10' long  You could feed it small dogs!


 alantic green moray..mean sumbitch..i have a scar on my finger from a one footer...there mean,huge and they carry a mean price tag..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

jabster said:


> A green moray. I think they only get a little over 10' long  You could feed it small dogs!


 good idea, pcrose is currently trying to decide what type of eel to replace her moray, and you suggest a huge-ass saltwater morey?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

There both good eels. I have a tire track eel that's about 10"-11" long. The only drawbacks to keeping these spiney eels is their finicky eating habits and their ability to slither out of the aquarium. I woke up once in the middle of the night to find my eel on my living room floor, presumably attempting to crawl back to India.

During the winter, I have to buy live blackworms for my eel because he stopped eating frozen food.

Right now, the eel does some strange stuff like crawling out of the tank and climbing into the Aquaclear filter on his tank. He then peers out the spout and watches what's going on in the room. Sometimes he pulls down the plastic box that holds the sponge and slithers into the motor compartment. The other night I heard him hit the impellar of the motor: ERRR-R-R-R-R-R!! He didn't get hurt, yet.

Tire track eels seem to be more common and less expensive than fire eels. I can't remember exactly, but I think I paid $7.00 for my eel at the Shark Aquarium.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your eel just like to wander about man

youll wake up with it starein you in the face :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I dont see what's so cool about fire eels as opposed to tyre track eels..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I dont see what's so cool about fire eels as opposed to tyre track eels..


 well they are both cool
















Fire eel









Tyre-Track eel


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

a tire track eel was my first fish
i had him in my 29 gallon for like 2 years
he was real finicky eater and my dad would use to have to wiggle shrimp in fornt of him to entyvce him to eat but i bel;ieve there metabolisim is slower cuz they dont swim around alot and there very cureous and i realy cant bring myself to 35 dollars more for a firew track eel at my LFS


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i would say ether a fire eel because of more color and also nicer

but i would get a peacock eel if they didnt have a fire eel cause i just think they are the shiz but, i think they are hard to get to eat dead food


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i would say ether a fire eel because of more color and also nicer
> 
> but i would get a peacock eel if they didnt have a fire eel cause i just think they are the shiz but, i think they are hard to get to eat dead food


peacock eels are not just hard to get eating dried/dead foods, they are just fussyer than other eels I have come across, they have prooven to me as hard to keep.
my 2 eels posted above though are great, the tyre-track one is more active, but the fire one is friendly to small fish like neon tetras where the tyre-track is not, it even took down an angelfish once, and would chase the fire eel about.
as far as the price went:
fire eel = £30 @12"
tyre-track eel = £8 @ 10"


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, that is what i ment man









fire eels always seem bigger and more expensive when sold


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> yeah, that is what i ment man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 peacock eels are a much smaller species


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

electric eel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well even though this is a really old thread, and pcrose has gotten new fishes I still think the electric eel idea is funny


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

I was gonna say Electric also.

I like that Tyre Track Eel, dont think i have ever seen one before


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Bullsnake man what the hell posessed you to dig up and reply to a year old thread??


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Fire Eel's are the best, I had to name mine Harry for Harry Houdini. He is a great esacpe artist. One day I found him sitting in the back of my Emp 280.







Just make sure you keep an eye on them it seems like Bullsnake said


> presumably attempting to crawl back to India.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Bullsnake man what the hell posessed you to dig up and reply to a year old thread??


 What posessed you to dig up a 3 1/2 month old thread?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

acestro said:


> v4p0r said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake man what the hell posessed you to dig up and reply to a year old thread??
> ...


 for some reason when i was checkin things out this morning it was at the top if the list. Didnt realize it was old till i got to readin it.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

fire eels r so awsoem


----------



## E_americanus (Jun 25, 2004)

i put other eel; the 'freshwater' mory or the Anguillid eels are also quite interesting fishes--


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok time for this thread to die off, its over a year old


----------

